# Why can't I bump my thread?



## JakeAC5253 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am trying to bump a thread to get some replies but all that happens is that the original post gets edited with the new text and the thread does not get bumped. Any way around this?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 11, 2010)

You have to wait 24 hours or have made a donation.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 11, 2010)

It hasn't been 24 hours yet  You can only bump it after a full 24 hours, or if you've made a donation to the site.


----------



## JakeAC5253 (Feb 11, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> It hasn't been 24 hours yet  You can only bump it after a full 24 hours, or if you've made a donation to the site.



True, thanks.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Feb 11, 2010)

SAGE

(Sorry, I really, really had to.)


----------



## Origin (Feb 11, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> SAGE
> 
> (Sorry, I really, really had to.)



You son of a bitch.


----------



## ElRay (Feb 12, 2010)

See #5 here: 6 New Personality Disorders Caused by the Internet | Cracked.com 

Ray


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 12, 2010)

Because you touch yourself at night


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 12, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Because you touch yourself at night


----------



## ElRay (Feb 12, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> SAGE



This SAGE: Sage: Open Source Mathematics Software

or this one: Welcome to SAGE: National social service and advocacy organization dedicated to LGBT senior citizens


Ray


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 12, 2010)

ElRay said:


> This SAGE: Sage: Open Source Mathematics Software
> 
> or this one: Welcome to SAGE: National social service and advocacy organization dedicated to LGBT senior citizens
> 
> ...



This one:

&#19979;&#12370;/&#19979;&#12370;&#12427;
sage/sageru
to lower. Generally used in the context of "The internetz" as a reverse bump.


----------



## JakeAC5253 (Feb 12, 2010)

ElRay said:


> This SAGE: Sage: Open Source Mathematics Software
> 
> or this one: Welcome to SAGE: National social service and advocacy organization dedicated to LGBT senior citizens
> 
> ...



This one


----------



## darren (Feb 12, 2010)

Editing the first post doesn't bump it. You have to add new posts.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 12, 2010)

He's trying, he's talking about automerge. Doesn't happen with us since we're contributors.


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah. You mooch.


----------



## Isan (Feb 12, 2010)

FREELOADER!


----------

